
Samsung Denies That They’re Charging Carriers for Android Updates - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/01/18/samsung-denies
======
jokermatt999
Link to the original article: <http://www.phonescoop.com/news/item.php?n=7346>

------
neworbit
Getting it fixed either way would be nice, regardless of whether it's the
carrier or the handset manufacturer holding it up.

------
blinkingled
They are still in the process of "hoping" to have "details" on the "status".
In other words, no updates just yet.

------
ars
Is it possible for Google to say: "As long as the phone is under warranty you
must deliver the latest version of Android within 1 month of release, or <fill
in the blank, not sure of a good penalty>." ?

~~~
Someone
…or you cannot ship marketplace or any of the other google apps.

